# 3 eggs from clomid - is that good??



## beabea (Jan 11, 2010)

hi ladies,

i've just had my tracking scan and have released 3 eggs!  i'm really pleased but am a bit confused about chances of conception...  i know they say you have a 20% chance of conceiving per cycle - but is that based on 1 egg being released?  this might sound like a silly question but if i released 3 eggs, does that mean i have a 60% chance this cycle??

thanks x


----------



## mary poppins10 (Jan 26, 2010)

HIYA, I CANT ANSWER COZ I HAVNT A CLUE LOL,BUT IS THIS UR FIRST CYCLE AND ALSO WHAT DID UR BLOODS COME BACK AS IF U DONT MIND ME ASKIN.ITS JUST THAT I WAS GONNA DO THE TRACKING THIS MONTH BUT MY DOC SAID NOT TO WASTE THE MONEY DO U THINK ITS DEFO WORTH HAVING IT DONE XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As you already mention, your normal chances of success each month are around 20% but if you release more eggs then this does increase slightly (but doesn't quite work as 20% x 2 or 20% x 3 etc).  By releasing more eggs it does mean there's more "target practise" for the sperm so your chances of fertilisation are improved.  If you do release more than one egg then obviously chances of multiple pregnancy is also increased.

When you say you've had tracking scan and you've released 3 eggs....do you mean you had a scan after ovulation and the sonographer could see 3 separate corpus luteums....or did it show that you had 3 follicles ?  Have you had progesterone blood test to determine ovulation ?  These blood tests are usually done around cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14....ideally it should be tested at 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks....so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly.

Releasing 3 eggs is a good response...most clinics would advise against ttc naturally if you release more than 3 eggs (or have 3 or more dominant follicles).

Is this your first month on clomid ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------

